# Havoc Supplement Question



## junior44 (Nov 12, 2008)

I wonder if anybody can help me out with this! I recently took Havoc the supplement (90 capsule). I would take 2 a day. Anyway from what I understand its somewhat of a steroid. i want to know if this is true. Then Id like to know if anyone who has taken this had a lapse in sex drive. Ive been off of it for a month and Id like to know if I should be off it longer or for how long before I buy another bottle. Id like to know also if anyone who has taken this got bigger with the time frame that your suppose to take the pills. Any input on this supplement would help me understand if it is right for me..


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2008)

Doesn't sound like you had a pct. I suggest getting this Anabolic Innovations Post-Cycle Support 120 Caps and nolvadex and run a proper pct to get your natural test started again. Epi is a steroid. Next time, research things before you take something and you don't know what you are taking.


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah, what DG said ^^^


----------



## nni (Nov 12, 2008)

you took a steroid, and took it improperly. i suggest you not buy it again as you have no idea what you are doing. you can harm yourself.


----------



## junior44 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. Before I bought Havoc I read up on it but everywhere I read it did not say anything about taking anything else. I take pure creatine, Bcaa, argine, And carnite. Id like to know aht else i can take that will give me some added mass. I red alot of muscle and fitness mag bit alot of the stuff they show are just advertisements. so beside creatine, what else can i take that will give me some size


----------



## lucifuge (Nov 12, 2008)

food & more food
supplement wise, whey protein...


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Nov 12, 2008)

At least tell us you made some gains for the potential risk you took


----------



## zombul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes a steroid requiring support supps and something to jump start your natural test production after your cycle has ended.


----------



## 19Jasonn91 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey I need some help gaining mass. i weigh 150lbs at 5'7 nott a big kid at 18. i've been 5'7 for about 2 years now slowly gaining weight with a good diet and a hard workout 4 times a week i've been lifting since about 14 (freshman football) so going on 5 years now. i intake about 3900 calories a day due to my active lifestyle i figure i burn about 3500. i like to think i'm rather mature for my age but what 18 year old doesn't, right? ha. i recently bought havoc as it was recomended from my poor friend who plays on the same varsity football team as i did last year before graduation and he is only 16 taking Epistane (same as havoc). my step father is a Trainer and my mother is a pharmacist. dad says take it low dosage and safely, mom says absolutely not. i know its a dangerous supplement and i respect it, which i think is most 18 year olds problem taking it. i've researched it .. over and over again yet im looking for professional opinions. i respect and appreciate )any( advice some one can give. i already have anger problems and i understand that havoc will undoubtedly escalate this. appreciate all the help you can give. *please people who know what they're talking about. for those who dont i can mislead myself thats why i came here, to see that i dont do that* thanks guys.


----------

